# SMS notification in lockscreen in Sense 2.1 (like Sense 3)



## wbvczar (Jul 14, 2011)

Like most of us in these forums, I have been on almost every ROM out there. There are always things in each ROM that I really like. I am currently back on a Sense 2.1 ROM because I was having some issues with the sense 3.5 ROM, and I have a flash habit that needs fed regularly.

My question is this; is there a way to get sms notifications to show on the lock screen? This is found in the Sense 3 ROMs and I really like it. Is there an app that does this?


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe lockscreen widget may do this, they have the sense 3.0 lockscreen available as one of the options.

If you are still up for trying ROMs, try Shifts3ns3, the ROM is great and it has the sense 3.0 lockscreen.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I know handcent sms or GoSMS will fo the popup notification on lockscreen for SMS, You can even reply without unlocking your phone


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Also "widget locker" plus "missed it"

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## wbvczar (Jul 14, 2011)

I tried gosms and it works great. Thanks for all of the ideas.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

